# ~1954 Arrow Cycle Co cruiser



## Bicycle Museum of America (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi folks. 

Here is a request that we received that I was hoping you could help with. 

"I'm looking for info on a bike I just acquired. It has an Arrow USA badge on the front & a serial number of 5436853. I believe this may mean the bike was manufactured in 1954.  I'm having a hard time finding info on the internet about the company. There are some Ebay items with "Arrow cycle co" & an address in Chicago but the bike has a sticker underneath the frame with Olney, IL on it. The Chicago address doesn't come up with much upon search, as it's been a hospital since around 1905 in that location. I'm kind of lost!  

Please see the attached photos. I'd like to find out if it is rare and ultimately see if there is anyone who would be interested in adding it to their collection. A good start would be identifying what it is!  It has a worn sticker that may say Z-450 and the word Tradition on the side. 

If you have any info or could point me in the right direction it would be appreciated!"


----------



## Oilit (Aug 16, 2022)

Bicycle Museum of America said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Here is a request that we received that I was hoping you could help with.
> 
> ...



This looks later than 1954, more like the '70's. AMF had a factory in Olney IL from sometime in the mid-'60's, and while I'm not familiar with their later models, that's one possibility to check.


----------



## Schwinny (Aug 16, 2022)

The headbadge looks to be stuck on with dbl sided tape. If the saddle is original, it is a rubber pull over cover means mid-late 50s thru 70s original pedals? Reflectors means later than 69-ish. Look for date codes on things like hubs, tire sidewalls, crank between the bearings, handlebar under the stem clamp etc.
My guess is 70s especially considering the cataloging sticker under the crank. Is the sticker paper or vinyl? Vinyl means even later....
Probably AMF
$40 bike. 
I could be wrong about 70s but it's definitely not 50s


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm all in for mid 70's at the earliest. Serial on the headtube and reflector pedals.


----------



## Bicycle Museum of America (Aug 17, 2022)

Thanks everyone!


----------

